
Sears reaches 11th hour deal to stay in business - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/08/business/sears-future-bankruptcy-delay/index.html
======
firethief
I don't know much about how this stuff works but this whole thing sounds off
to me. After six years of Lampert's direction the company is in the hole.
Lampert is offering to buy it, at what I assume is a lowest-Sears-could-ever-
sell-for price. How can he be so confident he can save the company, if that's
what he was trying to do before?

~~~
e1ven
There may be more yet more money that can be extracted before it finally
closed for real.

------
atombender
The bid was rejected, apparently: [https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/06/sears-
rejects-eddie-lamperts...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/06/sears-rejects-
eddie-lamperts-bid-to-save-company-will-liquidate-.html).

~~~
mrastro
It was initially rejected, this new revised bid was accepted.

------
throwaway5752
Just noted the same in the front page post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18858282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18858282)
that is no longer accurate.

